# A proposition...



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

I was thinkin, that maybey we could all make up a story together. Like, one person starts writing some, then stops, then another person comes in and picks off were that person left off. It could be a TTF thing, were all of our minds come up with a story... wat do ya say?


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 5, 2003)

id do it although i wudnt want to start it and i promise ill use all the right grammer etc.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 5, 2003)

Sure, why not? What's it about?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

thats up to the person that starts it. anyone willing to give it a go?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, it was your idea. I assumed that you would. oh well. Sure, I'll think of something and hope that someone else comes up with something better before I get a chance to put it down.


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 5, 2003)

yea i will if u want cause my english is kind of bad hoenstly !
so if u want eaven if it is not right i will try to do it right but maye i will have some mistakes!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

Well ill start with the first couple lines, maybey others can build from that:

I woke up to find myself chilled; cooled almost down to the marrow. The rusted door tither the end of my cave was breached, by what, I do not know. I knew not of anything that could counter my lock-spell, but apearently my seclusion has hindered my thought...


----------



## Aulë (Feb 5, 2003)

Ahh, I think you're thinking of an Amalgamation Story.
Where each person nominates the chapter which they wish to write.
eg. 
Chapter 1- MorgulKing
Chapter 2- Baranlas
Chapter 3- YayGollum
Chapter 4- xime i love OB
Chapter 5- Pippin_Took

I think it would have to be longer than your beginning, MK, to be effective.

OK, if we're doing this, how many chapters should we try to have?
And should we agree on a theme, or should we just go with the flow?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 6, 2003)

I think we should just go with the flow, but try to keep it as a Fantasy/Science-Fiction story. And actualy, that was inspired by Dragonlance: Sons of Krynn. Here goes:

I sat in the corner smoking and playing my lute. Although I doubt anyone took notice of me, even though smoke and melody came from my direction. I looked 'round the room and it had been as always. The others were too ill-hearted and un-optomistic to come join and dance to my tune. A mery tune it was indeed, but captives care not for joy or harmony. Sorrowful tunes, and tunes of downfall would be to thier liking rather. I looked up in the small cluvert nigh fifty fathoms high and saw faint light. Morning had crept over the surounding mountains and brought light not only outside, but inside our keep as well. I was detectable now, but made no movement as to rouse my companions. I set my lute aside, and no later than I had, the door burst open to the cell. Light poured in like a broken dam that had been held back for too long. My eyes trembled, but that was the only movement I made. The others covered thier eyes and crawled like snakes to the shadowed corners. Before they knew what had been happening, they were seized by the unfriendly and ice cold grip of the goblins. Before even I had fully comprehended what had happened they were out the door, and never seen again by my eyes. But lo! The fell beasts had forgotten a precious thing. Me! I remained in my corner upon the wooden stool, still unnoticed, not even bothering to stop smoking. Ah smoking! The one act of sympathy we received from the Goblins was tobaco (not very good at that) and used pipes. Crooked they were, and most likely used by more than a score of goblins, but none-the-less, it was pleasant. 
Not 5 minutes have wholly passed when I heard the screaming of my friends. They were most likely dead by the time all 5 minutes had passed. The sun was now fully over the mountain, and light was steadely flowing into the hold. A faint light reflected the sun and caught my eye. A blade. Probly dropped by one of the gaurds when they stormed in. Of Goblin make of course, but still a blade. I ran my finger slightly along its blade when i had fetched it, and it was still very sharp. Goblins are good for few things, but one is the smithing of arms. I still hold the scar on my right forefinger to this day, for that is how the blades were fasioned. I took my seat and picked up the lute, and the door burst back open. I heard the sound of new prisoners' voices being forced into the hold with swords of the same make as the one I held upon their backs were they to try escape. Not even these new cell-mates took notice of me, and when they were in, and the gaurds gone, I threw the lute to the door and luckily, it landed between the door and the wall. An inch, no more was the door propped open by my lute, and the gaurds did not even notice, nor the prisoners. Indeed my time in this cell had not lessened my sense of stealth!. I stood up and enterd the light, and the prisoners nearly died of fright, for they thought I also was a Goblin. They were reasured, and we were aquainted. I pointed to the door, and they realised the deed I had done. They thanked me many a time, and I also showed them my blade. The thought of escape now came to their minds, and nay! Goblin-swords were not on their back, but in front of them! Weilded by a man of high stature, and strong build


Its kinda short, and not really an entire chapter. We should probly just repeat the order that were going in until the story's done. Iduno how many rotations it'l take to get it done, but i think we should do this instead of 5 people doing one chapter each. Besides, writing is weary work! That probly wasnt too good, i just came up with it off the top of my head


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 9, 2003)

Since Baranlas doesnt seem to want to go, YayGollum, you can go


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 11, 2003)

Morgul King, is it possible that I could still help too? I thinks it's really good so far. Can I please help?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 12, 2003)

Sure, no one else seems to be... Go for it!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 15, 2003)

I now open up this story to any individual who would want to write anything. ANYTHING!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm going to try. _Try_. This will be horrible, and will probably ruin the wonderful start ofthe story, Morgul King. I just feel bad because no one is writing anything. Well, here goes:

They stood dumbly in the faint light. I grew rather exasperated. With this one chance of freedom, and to escape their fate, they were doing nothing.
"YOU FOOLS" I bellowed. "If you are planning on escape, standing there will surly not help! We must fly"

The dim place was ever quiet, till suddenly I heard a faint voice. It was soft and frightened, yet it was somehow fair. 
"Somehow I am thinking that shouting like elephants will not help our escape either, " the person said smoothly. Across they way I caught a breif gleem of an eye. I saw frightened heads turning around in the gloom. They were obviously all extremely terrified, and about to break down. As for me, it was the first time i had heard the sound of a voice in ages, besides goblin noises, of cousre. I realized that none of them would move untill I did. I lunged to the door and began to heave it open. I found it surprisingly heavy, even for my great strength. I heard a few soft gasps of wonderment throughout the room, and then suddenly a thick pattering of feet. I held the door wide for them to pass, and soon began to tremble under its weight. Suddenly the being that had spoken to me was at my side. He took the door and held it with me. The last sound of foot steps passed.
I had earlier perceived that I was the tallest one in the place. I saw now that it was not so. This person or thing was obviously equal to me or greater in height. I found that the weight of the door greatly lessened. "Go," whispered the voice. "I can hold it for a moment after you, and escape hither". I was amazed. Amazed that this person, whoever he was had even been caught by the dreadful goblins. But then, even i had been caught unawares by them.
I leapt throught the door's crack, and the other soon came after. And there where the other prisoners, we saw them only by their dark shapes in the gloom. "Follow me," I said as cautiously as possible. I ran ahead into the darkness. Which way we went I did not know, where we were headed, I knew not. It seemed i had lost my wits, and hopefully just for that one moment. Though later, it proved well that i had lost them.

Ever on we went. None knew how many days and night had passed since we had passed the door. Into deadly darkness we went, leaving the same darkness behind. My mind could not make any sense of what could be happening. The goblins should have long ago realized the missing prisoners, and the pursuit should have begun ages ago. And on we went. No matter about the puruit. We had been fleeing in the dark for at least three days, with onle a few halts and breaks. We had not food, for there were of course no goblins to fling stale bread and strange flesh at us. And at last, even I began to worry. Panting behind me came the prisoners. I knew very well that they needed a break. It would be the third one in the last five hours. We stopped. A few prisoners immeditley sank to the ground, and large panting sounds rolled around the room. Even i yawned, slightly. I suddenly wished heavily for my lute. It had long ago held the door open, and then must have been trampled by the prisoner's feet. It must be still smashed and lying there. An easy clue for the Goblins to decipher and guess what had happened. The first bits of despair entered my heart.
Just as I began to wish a great bunch of Goblin's would leap on us in the dark, I heard the fair voice again.
"Look!,"said his fair voice, "There is a faint light far up ahead. One mile onward I should think. We could get there soon, in this stumbling darknes, and count and see each other."

A great weight was taken off my shoulders, and I leapt up in a new found strength. The prisoners leapt up also, and we headed off for the last lap from our escape from the filthy goblin tunnels.

I know this is dreadful, and i am sorry. I am really tired. i will think about it more and maybe fix it tomorrow. I just realized that Morgul King said they were all aqauainted, and i told it all as if they did not know who they were yet. Sorry. i'll fix it tomorrow. At least I tried. Sorry, Morgul King.


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 16, 2003)

sorry i havent wrote anything yet, ill make something up to carry on with 33Peregrin and post it later on


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 16, 2003)

Nice job Peregrin! I like how you made this Goblin fortress huge and taking 3 days just to make it across. Or perhaps our band of hero's are going deep into the mountain, and out the other side? Like, this is sort of a Helm's Deep like thing, and we're going through the Glittering caves where the Goblins make thier abode. I wish i could continue this story... but its someone elses turn! Nicely done Peregrin!


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 17, 2003)

"This is it" I repeated in my mind, but it became apparent to me that the light was a greater distance than I first thought, and the cave kept stretching onwards, it seemed we where making little progress towards the light, my new hope was that features in this tunnel now became apparent, it had obviously been constructed, but it was dark and twisted, the walls seemed to absorb the light around them, the light now was very bright too me, my eyes stung and began to water, it felt cool on my face a breeze was blowing down from the light. Many of the others behind me shouted out in joy forgetting about where they where.
One of the men thanked me, but I could not see his face as his back was to the light, there was joy and fear in his voice, but before I could reply to him he ran up the 
Tunnel to the light and there was too much fear in me to run after him I heard each one of his footsteps as he ran up the tunnel as if time had slowed down until they stopped.
I knew what was coming next, there was a cry of pain, he shouted to me begging my help and I would have swell, but two of the men behind me grabbed me and covered my mouth.

We spent the next 3 hours listening to his cries of pain, and torture all the while calling for our help until finally he fell silent, and the cackling of the orcs before grew louder, they taunted us "if only I knew his name" I thought.
The group and I fled down a turn off, the orcs, strangely never followed, we spent 6 hours walking in the darkness as the heat grew and grew until it became smouldering hot, the fair voice once again spoke to me, “we must go back, don’t not worry for your safety, you must believe you will make it”, from this my old sense of strength came back to me and I said “it is not my safety I fear for, these men deserve to see the light and be free again” “they will” the voice replied,
From this we turned back down to the passage but strangely it the heat stayed with strength, we walked on until we could see the passage.

The light was dimmer now but it was obviously the next day we rested hear but we still had no food or water, many of the men grumbled at this fact, night was falling but we all became alert in the light the passages now where becoming filled with smoke. But this smoke did not choke us we breathed the air free of struggle, we proceed up the passage until I stumbled upon patches of blood about the entrance, many of the men about gasped in hour at the state of the tunnel, the cold dark rocks now where streamed with blood, the wall was now sticky to the touch, what I assumed where the mans teeth where stricken on the floor, we stopped here for only a moment, I could feel the cool breeze stroke past my face, we walked cautiously up the tunnel, I rose to a greater stature I was now fearless and full of pride, we made it to the source of the light ,, the entrance to the tunnels and passage, it was a great iron door black and rusted, the light blinded me, I ran out and sat down upon a cool large rock, everything was bright around me and the tears in my eyes blurred my vision, a figure now stood over me tall and grand and in its fair voice said to me “will you follow?”

(im sorry this is not very long but if im allowed to write one again i would gladly make it longer)


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 21, 2003)

sorry is hust i like ur story but i dont know hat to write and maybe if i write something i wwill ruin ur story!!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 22, 2003)

Ummm.... I was just wondering, Morgul king, what is happening to this story? Is anyone going to add anything again? What is happening?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it's YayGollum's turn


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 23, 2003)

He probly wont go... anyone can go if they want... dont worry bout ruinin' the story... any ideas are welcome


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 26, 2003)

i thought we are finally free , but something inside me keeps telling me that the danger is around so i decido to follow him.
i was tired and hungry to , it has been 10 days without food and water but i still having hopes.Eceryone kepps walking i look back , hen i saw the faces of the other prisioners they look sad and hopeless, but that dosnt mather to me cause we finally left behind the darkness of the tunels.The sun apears behind the mountains and that bring us light, and we could saw the grass and the flowers even that we were lost it bring us hopes to our hearts, we kept walking looking at each others following the man with the strange voice, then we saw a river, every body start runing in the river direction but i was afraid, i remeamber the man, that man, his voice thanking me then his yells , and i thought i dont want the same end.
i looked and everybody was in the border of the river, i walk with calm, and then i sat down just like the others on the border, i drank the water and i ash my face , i take off the swept of the o
other days , but it can be that simple but then i heard the voice again, *i guess we made it*
but that frace can be completed when the water start moving and then...............


oops! that was very short, im sorry for than and sorry if i ruine the story!


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 3, 2003)

MorgulKing, do you mind if I join the story??


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 3, 2003)

> anyone can go if they want... dont worry bout ruinin' the story... any ideas are welcome



Oops, I missed that. Better start writing...


----------



## xime i love OB (Mar 3, 2003)

hey anyone!!!
morgulking did ruine it???' sorry!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 4, 2003)

*SUMARY AND INFO*

There is a HUGE goblin fortress in an outcas circle of mountains in the south of the land. It has many tall towers and such. It's got about 10 towers like the Towers of Ecthelion, but thier black and foul. In on of these towers, is the holding cells, and in it is our hero. He makes his way out with some people and into the mountains that are the foundations of this place. They travel for about a week and come out the other side, about 50 leagues out of the mountain range. The Range is shaped almost like the misty's, and this fortress is almos like an isengard. So we're north now. 

Adding to the story:

We all found water and are refreshed. We meet this misterious fair voice guy. his name is Tisrael. Urs is Tal. 

Can someone please take a change in the story now? All everyone has been writing about is how tired everyone is, and how were marching so far and stuff. Could someone describe the enviroment and suroundings and stuff... And make this more of a bigger scale? How bout u DurinLongBeard!?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 4, 2003)

I knew that we could not just lay in rest along the riverside but I was to exhausted to continue on. I stared into the eyes of my companions, particularly, Tisrael's. My eyes began to wander and I took note of our surroundings. We had come out of the tunnels into rocky foothills of the mountain range. I gazed at this strange land, opposite of my home on the other side of the mountains: Mossridden rocks while my country, Cerebor, was flat and grassy. 
As the men began to disperse I heard a cry of battle in the near distance. Tisrael, armed with a wooden branch, and I ran to the cries to find a Goblin patrol, slaying our company. They had slayed no more than 4 before we reaked havoc from their flank. With six more weapons and numerous new supplies we would have to continue on, regardless of our losses. After the skirmish we had been reduced no more than nine beings, particularly Dwarves.
Sweat was on my brow and I cried forth,"Come let us escape this wretched land!" We made way from the inhospitable tunnels with Tisrael pointing out a place he suggested we go to. With nothing else to do, I followed gathering our company to a new hope.After an hour of pushing our drained bodies onward we gradually came to a patch of scattered trees. Grumbling I decided we should make camp there for the night.
"I have little knowledge of this land over the mountains" said Tisrael with a odd look of rememberance. As I tipped in curiosity a younger, weather stained dwarf cautiously burst out, "This is near an old colony my father had wished to start before well..." He need not finish for it was common truth that the dwarves had been besieged years earlier and destroyed by orcs and goblins, uncountable. 

I am running out of stuff, some one else give it a shot.  I hope I didnt do that bad, oh, and sorry about all the dwarfs, i just had to!


----------



## Baranlas (Mar 4, 2003)

thats good durin, hey at least they werent all bloomin elves


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 4, 2003)

lol HAHA, I know! Soooo who is going to go next?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 4, 2003)

"We cannot linger here by any means. Something will overtake us, and we will be utterly destroyed; our quest in vain. I will make for Monadar, the haven of elves. I am akin to Tarashel the Lord." 
At that, Tisreal stirred from his rest and rose up to his full hight.
"You... A man..."
"Say no more," said I. "Very distant, yet very close in his eyes. And taht is all I need to be acounted prince. He knows of my deeds, wich i will tell you when we are in a less... unsavory place." 
There was a long silence, and i was deep in thought. At last i spoke.
"We will head North along these mountains for 7 days and 7 nights. Then, we will look directly east, and climb the mountain to the Pass of the Watchful Eye. Heed not the name though, it has been deserted ere even Tûgil set forth from Descima in lands far away from hither."
The band of travelers liked my idea, for it was a very good one. This pass had never failed me. The land south of us had though, as we drew closer to Samin Trechabar, the Foul Towers. I began to wonder along our trip. Perhaps I had been held in one of these Trechabar, and i had escaped from the largest Goblin dungeoun in all the land. It is told that you will find no greater castle, save you come to the foundations of Speam Moushe, the tower of the Dark Lord, Flatha. These Goblins then, would know me and my heritage, for you will find no creature quicker of mind save you come to Monadar were lore and wisdom are granted to you at birth. Then why would these Goblins dare keep me ungaurded? It was not some misjudgment on thier part. They are too skilled of mind to let an ancient prince (for very ancient i was at 500 years and 20 and 9) escape. Something was happening. They either were preparing for something, or worse: Wanted to let me go. 
Now I pressed on with greater speed, for i direly sought the aid of Tarashel. He would know what to do about the Goblin’s folly, if folly it was. The speed was as great as the company could handle, and on the 7th day of our long journey, which luck had held out and we were not spotted by any, we were at the foot of Knor Suspir, High Mountain. And far above, beyond the eyes of any, and in the foresight of my mind, lurked the Pass of the Watchful Eye, waiting for us.


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 4, 2003)

Well done MorgulKing!! Now lets have them go to the dwarves instead of the elves!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 5, 2003)

Are Dwarves accounted wisest of all beings Durin? No offense... haha


----------



## xime i love OB (Mar 5, 2003)

actualy i want some bloomin elves!!


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 5, 2003)

Did I say wisest?? No, but they are better than elves! No matter, its just personal opinion. Anyways, who is going next?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone who wants to go... and if no one goes within the next three days, then im goin again! haha


----------



## xime i love OB (Mar 6, 2003)

yeap! morgul king!
pls some bloomin elves pls pls!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 7, 2003)

We had gotten no further than to the knee of Knor Suspir, when trouble had found us. A strong eastern wind blew. It seems as if the currents of Trabju were trying to stop us from reaching the pass. Tisrael had lost his footing on two ocasions, but i was always there to catch him. The mountain air was becoming very thin; thin to the point that we could not continue. We set up camp nigh 2 and 40 fathoms from the feet of the mountain. 
That night was the longest, and coldest i had known since my many wanderings across this world. I was the only person left awake, or so it seemed to me, when i saw two bright red eyes, staring at me for minutes (although it seemed like ages because of the sterness of his stare). He knew i was awake, and this i knew for three reasons: If anything were to be alive at this part of the mountain, and at this time of night, it's eyes must be keen to survive even a week, and it would see my opened eyes. Second, the lumonous eyes moved hither and thither, almost like they wanted to pounce on me or my companions, then repelled when it heard me stir. And third, tis but a feeling in my innards. I knew that these eyes were not simply that of a mountain imp, or a bat. They were something... unexplainable. A beam of light shot over the mountains like a broken dam, and brightness came. The creature fled, but in the light i saw a furry toe run into the shadows. We must reach the summit today.
And it would be easier too. Tisrael had found a winding path. At the top, was the pass. We climbed and climbed for hours and hours, and we were all haulted. There we were, a company of 8, standing completely vertacle, at the near summit of a mountain. The sun was at high. It was noon. We were blinded by its light, and now it seemed that even the sun was against us. We couldnt even see the stones in front of us, so we were delayed. It seemed now that it was noon for 10 whole minutes, and it was. Tisrael had taken the time and mesured it. When it had passed, we continued the ascent, and we finaly reached the top. We were in a wide opening, and surounded on all sides save two (the entrance and the exit). The floor of the pass was surprisingly smooth. The exit led to a tunnel; It was one long roofless rectangular tunnel. We reached the end of this tunel, and it was the same as that of the entrance, round, large,and smooth, but on top of the cleft was a large red eye, peircing all of our flesh and hearts; looking at us as if we were completely naked in front of all of the people of Descima (the entire land). We all fell down, and started wailing horible cries. The pass had been more dreadful than i had imagined. We all arose and it was dark now. We passed under the eye, each and every heartbeet of ours was reluctant beyond imaginability. We all passed, but left a part of us behind, but it was taken, not given. We huriedly sped down the path, wich was much easier to descend then the oposing side of the mountain, and were at the botom of the mountain ere complete darkness had fallen. We had passed the Watchful Eye, but the two red eyes followed as we made westward for Monadar.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 11, 2003)

DOES ANYOONE WANT TO GO?!?!?!


----------



## Baranlas (Mar 11, 2003)

im writing one ill have it posted by tomorrow to tired to do it now


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 18, 2003)

Does ANYONE want to post ANYTHING???


----------



## Baranlas (Mar 20, 2003)

sorry i aient posted lost internet i will
soon tho


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 28, 2003)

I'll be thinkin of a new story soon... To add on to this that is...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 5, 2003)

C'mon... I want this to be a big TTF writers thing, not just me. This is the last time I'll ask anyone to go.. I'l just let this good story die then!


----------

